# Como diseñar bobinas (L)



## mamo (Oct 6, 2005)

Siempre que veo un circuito me dan ganas de armarlo (¿a quien no?),..y en realidad he armado varios, pero cuando veo alguno en donde salen bobinas variables, L's, TB's, IF's, etc, la verdad es que les hago el quite, ¿sabe alguno de ustedes de alguna manera de fabricar bobinas sin sufrir?.

Tengo para experimentar, medir y hacer pruebas análogas un Multitester Protek 506 (que mide R, C y L), un oscilloscope tektronix 220, un generador de funciones protek B-801 y un Protoboard PB-503C. Para pruebas digitales tengo una PICDEM 2 Plus con su MPLAB ICD 2, una PICKIT 1, un TOP2004 programmer (originales) y algunas cosas mas. Si alguno tiene algo interesante lo podriamos armar.

Cualquier comentario sirve.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 11, 2005)

Hola,

Te puedes remitir a este mensaje, en el encontraras un programa muy útil para el diseño de bobinas de aire (Air-Cored).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/programa-diseno-bobinas-aire-air-cored-369/


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 12, 2005)

Además del programa que te recomienda Li-ion, te complemento con estas fórmulas empíricas para calcular bobinas cilíndricas (solenoides):

*1)* Solenoides de una sola capa (un cilindro de un solo cable que no se sobrepone y sus espiras son paralelas entre si):

*H = (N^2 * (A/2)^2 ) / (9*(A/2) + 10*L)*


*2)* Solenoides de varias capas de hilo de cobre (un cilindro de un solo cable que se sobrepone una y otra vez y tiene un espacio en el centro):

*H = (N^2 * 0,2 * A^2) / (3*A + 9*L + 10*(A-B))*


La leyenda es la siguiente:

*N*  : Número de vueltas
*A * : Diámetro del cilindro externo
*B*  : Diámetro del cilindro interno
*L*   : Largo (Alto) del cilindro
*H*  : Inductancia en uH (micro Henrios)

Si quieres fijar la inductancia y calcular el número de vueltas debes despejar de la N de la fórmula.  Bueno, te lo hago de una vez, aquí están ambas ecuaciones para calcular el número de vueltas:

*1)*  Una sola capa:

*N = RaizCuadrada( H * (9*A/2 + 10*L) / (A/2)^2 )*

*2)*  Varias capas

*N = RaizCuadrada( H * ( 3*A + 9*L + 10*(A-B)) / (0.2*A^2) )*

Estas fórmulas no consideran la existencia de un núcleo ferroso o mejor dicho, sirven para las que se diseñan con núcleo de aire.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mamo (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok, gracias por la ayuda prestada,...........practicare con las formulas. El programa a que hace referencia Li-ion no aparece en el link,........

Saludos,..

Mauricio.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 14, 2005)

Mauricio, debes hacer login para que lo puedas bajar. Al lado derecho debería estar el link de "descargar". De todas maneras, el programa está en el tema de "Software Electrónico".
Te recomiendo que te lo bajes porque es muy útil, sobre todo si estás haciendo circuitos de RF y además responde diréctamente a tu pregunta.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Pedro Emilio (Abr 2, 2008)

Saludos a Todos,

Soy nuevo en esta comunidad, y llegue aqui por aprender a diseñar y construir bobinas, quiero construir una bobina de nucleo ferromagnetico, para trabajar en paralelo con un capacitor, en corriente continua, para alcanzar el punto de rezonancia.

Pues bien si hay algun programa que permita hacer los calculos necesarios, para ello, o por lo menos poder calcular el comportamiento de la bobina a diferents voltajes en CC, asi como el campo magnetico generado en los extremos del nucleo, les agradeceria la información que me pudieran brindar.

Gracias de antemano

Pedro Emilio


----------



## Marcelming (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola, necesito fabricar una bobina de 220uH (puede tener un valor de hasta 600uH Max), es para utilizarla en la construccion de un circuito que precisa de un elevador de voltaje "Programador de PIC`s USB - Eclipse" la cuestion es que en varios foros incluso el de éste programador hacen referencia a la bobina siempre con la opción de comprarla, busque hasta cansarme pero donde vivo no se puede conseguir así que he decidido que tendré que fabricarla.

Aca el problema:
No se como calcular el diametro del nucleo, la cantidad de espiras ni el grosor del cable.
Probe de hacer los calculos con software que encontre aca pero la verdad no entiendo mucho al respecto, creo que el software es para calcular bobinas mas complejas (perdonen la ignorancia si es que todas son iguales al final) quiero decir que si el creador de este programador solo dice que es necesario un inductor de 220uH y nada más y hace enfasis en que el valor no es critico entonces seguro que debe ser mas facil hacer el calculo (para quien lo sabe claro) : ) , bueno ya me fui por las ramas, espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias de antemano.

Aca encontre algo interesante, ¿será que me sirve una bobina con nucleo de aire como las de este sitio "http://www.biagiobarberino.it/bobine.htm", gracias de nuevo.


----------



## lycans2005 (Oct 5, 2009)

diculpen, pero en que unidades se hace el calculo? en mm o cm
gracias


----------



## powerclaudia (Mar 16, 2010)

Colega si lo quiero hacer con nucleo de ferrita.
como se hace la formula para bobinar en CC a CC.
podrian ayudar en ello.


----------



## dark_soul (Jul 6, 2010)

Saludos, estoy buscando la forma de hacer una bobina para un transmisor de FM, esta bobina tiene que ser de 0.1uH, la pienso hacer con un cable calibre 24, y para darle forma circular utilizare un boligrafo de 0.8 mm, al hacer los calculos tengo lo siguiente:

n=raiz(L*(9a+10b)/0.393a^2)

donde segun mis datos:

L= 0.1uH
a= 0.9 cm
b= 1cm

Al sustituir valores me da un resultado de 2.38 osea 3 vueltas, mi pregunta es: Esas 3 vueltas tienen que cubir la longitud establecida, es decir, 1 cm ó tienen que ir las espiras completamente juntas.

Por todo muchas gracias.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 6, 2010)

dark_soul dijo:


> . . . mi pregunta es: Esas 3 vueltas tienen que cubir la longitud establecida, es decir, 1 cm ó tienen que ir las espiras completamente juntas . . .



Las espiras _no tienen que estar juntas_, si quieres que esten juntas, entonces recalcula con una longitud mas corta.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
facil de usar e intuitivo...y online


----------

